# Chester campsite



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a site (with showers not a CL...unless it has showers, toilets etc) near to Chester with

- A Bus stop close at hand to get into Chester
- A local pub/shops etc within a short walk

The walks need to be short as Mrs GMJ has some mobility issues.

We are planning on going for a few days this winter

TAI

Graham:smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Have not stayed here but has come recommended, Lady Heyes Caravan Park.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers DfD

I've dropped them a note regarding bus stop etc

Graham:smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's a review from someone on Facts, albeit from 2011 http://swift-kontiki.co.uk/campsite-reviews/lady-heyes-touring-caravan-park-cheshire/


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Chester Fair Oaks which is a Caravan Club site which allows non-members. Bus stop is at the nearby Retail Park which is 15 minute walk. Seem to recall it might be along a road without a kerb.

Chester has a Park & Ride scheme which has areas for motorhomes.

http://www.cheshirewestandchester.gov.uk/residents/transport_and_roads/park_and_ride.aspx


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Thornleigh Park, CC CL.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=2560.

Short walk to buses from the park and ride which take you into Chester, greyhound park shopping centre just down the road which has usual multiple shops plus restaurant (Frankie & Bennys) and Asda for provisions.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Delamere Forest Campsite. is on the trainline in to Chester. About 5 minutes to walk there and 20 minutes on the train.
The only downside is that I don't think there's a pub within walking distance.
http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/campsites/uk/cheshire/northwich/delamereforest


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I would sat that from Chester Fair Oaks it is less than 2 miles but still a bit of a hike for people with walking difficulties. When we visited the waterways museum at Ellesmeer Port we took a taxi from the site which was not that expensive.


David


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all - I'll do some research

Graham:smile2:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

http://www.chesterlakes.co.uk/contact

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ca...d=cr&istate=lrl:iv&rlimm=13692462333403339115

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/townlisting.asp?town=Chester


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just stay at the Little Rodee Car park all kosher at £1.50 a night and safe as houses .


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

wp1234 said:


> Just stay at the Little Rodee Car park all kosher at £1.50 a night and safe as houses .


AFAIK there are no showers/WC there.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

vicdicdoc said:


> http://www.chesterlakes.co.uk/contact
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ca...d=cr&istate=lrl:iv&rlimm=13692462333403339115
> 
> http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/townlisting.asp?town=Chester


Thanks for the links: I'd looked at those myself however have you stayed at any you can recommend?

ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Avoid Chester Southerly Site like the plague. If you read reviews on UKcampsites, that's exactly how it still is, it seems to have become a 'travellers' site and has been like that for at least the last three years. Also with the A55 running right beside it, the traffic noise must be horrendous.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

paulmold said:


> Avoid Chester Southerly Site like the plague. If you read reviews on UKcampsites, that's exactly how it still is, it seems to have become a 'travellers' site and has been like that for at least the last three years. Also with the A55 running right beside it, the traffic noise must be horrendous.


Thanks Paul - it did sound bad:surprise:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

paulmold said:


> Avoid Chester Southerly Site like the plague. If you read reviews on UKcampsites, that's exactly how it still is, it seems to have become a 'travellers' site and has been like that for at least the last three years. Also with the A55 running right beside it, the traffic noise must be horrendous.


I think that with the extensive roadworks and upgrading/widening the roundabout
That workers stay there as it's nearby but I agree there is road noise


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

deefordog said:


> Have not stayed here but has come recommended, Lady Heyes Caravan Park.


Just an update really. We booked a week here so thanks for that DfD:grin2:

Many thanks for all the help/input

ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I idly wonder why you need toilets and showers.

Surely you have both aboard your MH?


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

pippin said:


> I idly wonder why you need toilets and showers.
> 
> Surely you have both aboard your MH?


What crap in a thetford :grin2::grin2:
only joking guys
Misty


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

pippin said:


> I idly wonder why you need toilets and showers.
> 
> Surely you have both aboard your MH?


Of course we have...and that is Mrs GMJ's domain: she uses the on board and I use the site. It keeps the on board in better nick for her to use plus I really don't mind using the site ones tbh.

Sarah can't really use most site ones and would probably need my help in getting in and out (steps) and carrying the bewildering array of things that women 'need' for ablusions:grin2: She also gets very tired when showering so a 5 minute shower experience does not happen. It can take quite a while with rests.

In my experience the showers on site mostly have more room (in the cubicles) and more power in the flow of the shower. I'm not that small so don't really want to be in a small shower if I don't need to be.

Toilet-wise: I'm not averse to the odd pee on board however again, its best kept tidy for Mrs GMJ :smile2:

For me using the site facilities is all part of the MH/Camping/nostalgia from childhood days experience :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Graham, how have you got on with your proposed Worcester trip? did you book Lickhill Manor at Stourport ? I hear that toilets are one of your priorities and they have excellent CC standards with disabled access ramps/
We have just returned from there, only yesterday


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Grath said:


> Graham, how have you got on with your proposed Worcester trip? did you book Lickhill Manor at Stourport ? I hear that toilets are one of your priorities and they have excellent CC standards with disabled access ramps/
> We have just returned from there, only yesterday


Hi Graham

We are off up to Worcester next Friday to get the en route heating wired in plus I have warranty authority to investigate, diagnose and repair my faulty fresh water probes.

We booked into the CC site Moreton again as Mrs GMJ will be driving up separately to me (rather than sit for hours and hours at the dealer) and it worked well for us last time.

Its on the list though as we are always on the look out for localish sites for weekends

Broadway looked to be too much of a walk.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Graham, just for info, I timed our walk along the river to Stourport, and at Mrs G's speed, it was 25 minutes (she is slow) it would have been 20 minutes for me.
Along the road would be 5 minutes less.
The nearest pub and shop is just about 10 minutes walk at Mrs G's speed.
I have used both Broadway and Moreton, and I think there is more to do at Stourport, but it depends what a person likes.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers Graham

The pub and shop at 10 mins would be do-able but 25 mins probably not so (and then walking around whilst there and also walking back)

Graham:smile2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Cheers Graham
> 
> The pub and shop at 10 mins would be do-able but 25 mins probably not so (and then walking around whilst there and also walking back)
> 
> Graham:smile2:


A taxi comes to mind:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep if we went we would probably do that... but both ways and it starts to add up tbh. That's why I always look for sites with localities within 10-15mins max walk.

We tend to only have a short bimble or two when on a site anyway: CC&C site at Devizes/Melksham and Tudor Caravan site at Slimbridge are ideal - perhaps a short walk or two up the canal side; a walk around the site itself...and 100m or so to the pub :grin2:

Our weekends tend to be catching up on reading weekends rather than action ones

Graham:smile2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Of course we have...and that is Mrs GMJ's domain: she uses the on board and I use the site. It keeps the on board in better nick for her to use plus I really don't mind using the site ones tbh.
> 
> Sarah can't really use most site ones and would probably need my help in getting in and out (steps) and carrying the bewildering array of things that women 'need' for ablusions:grin2: She also gets very tired when showering so a 5 minute shower experience does not happen. It can take quite a while with rests.
> 
> ...


You really shouldn't have to 'explain' why you want a campsite with showers. There are all sorts of reasons why people might want, need or prefer to use campsite facilities, and many of them are likely to be personal. I don't know why but the insensitivity, lack of imagination and straightforward nosiness of some people still amazes me. :roll eyes:

Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

To be fair Graham, I find walking OK, but standing, while waiting for Mrs G to look in every shop, KILLS my back, and I do get quite irritable, when in pain:surprise:
Part of the reason (a big incentive) for us buying our latest van, was because it has a factory fitted pull out scooter rack, incorporated into the rear bumper :smile2:
Having just tested our van, both on and off hook up, and very happy with the results, we will be getting the scooter soon. 
We have in the past used our cycles as transport to towns, then we lock them up and go walkabouts. Works for us if town is very near, but the scooter will enable us to go a little further:smile2: Can't wait!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris: I don't mind :smile2:

There are some who are quite strident in their view that:....having a MH one should always use the facilities on board... and why wouldnt you use them after all you have them.... and its really stupid not to etc etc...

I like to show the other side of the coin :smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Grath said:


> To be fair Graham, I find walking OK, but standing, while waiting for Mrs G to look in every shop, KILLS my back, and I do get quite irritable, when in pain:surprise:
> Part of the reason (a big incentive) for us buying our latest van, was because it has a factory fitted pull out scooter rack, incorporated into the rear bumper :smile2:
> Having just tested our van, both on and off hook up, and very happy with the results, we will be getting the scooter soon.
> We have in the past used our cycles as transport to towns, then we lock them up and go walkabouts. Works for us if town is very near, but the scooter will enable us to go a little further:smile2: Can't wait!


Sarah is undergoing 6 months of physio leg strengthening exercises which we are hopeful might mean she can use an electric bike sometime next year. If so that will open up wider possibilities. We'd get her a foldable one so we could keep it in the garage in our MH. I bought a foldable 26 inch rims bike a short while ago (non electric) for me and have used it once 'in anger'. Great value at £130 so I would take that if we were at a site too far to walk to anywhere (so I could at least get a newspaper if required).

Alternatively we have a collapsible travel chair which I can carry around for use if required but it isn't that good on anything other than flat terrain (i.e pavements etc).

Failing that we will be looking at a mobility scooter at some stage...but hopefully not for a while:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Sarah is undergoing 6 months of physio leg strengthening exercises which we are hopeful might mean she can use an electric bike sometime next year. If so that will open up wider possibilities. We'd get her a foldable one so we could keep it in the garage in our MH. I bought a foldable 26 inch rims bike a short while ago (non electric) for me and have used it once 'in anger'. Great value at £130 so I would take that if we were at a site too far to walk to anywhere (so I could at least get a newspaper if required).
> 
> Alternatively we have a collapsible travel chair which I can carry around for use if required but it isn't that good on anything other than flat terrain (i.e pavements etc).
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have it in order and hopefully, all will go well.
We tend to use out bikes as transport to and not as just a cycle ride for fun.

eg, cycle ride for bread, or mass shopping as I have a very large rear basket on mine, then also the normal front baskets!
I think the only rides we do for just a ride, are along the canals.
Oh, I also fetch water as my bike can carry 20 litres in containers:smile2:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Chris: I don't mind :smile2:
> 
> There are some who are quite strident in their view that:....having a MH one should always use the facilities on board... and why wouldnt you use them after all you have them.... and its really stupid not to etc etc...
> 
> ...


And less trips to the elsan point :wink2: :wink2:
Misty


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Too true Misty, too true! :grin2:

Recently (and I wont go into details :surprise but I had to do an Elsan trip at 2.30 in the morning :surprise: :surprise:

Suffice to say that I bought another cassette and we keep it as a spare...just in case.

I hope you have had your lunch >

Graham>


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

deefordog said:


> Have not stayed here but has come recommended, Lady Heyes Caravan Park.


Just had a week here and it could be a really lovely site if they cleaned the toilets/shower block properly more than once a week! They were immaculate when we arrived on the Saturday but degraded throughout the week. By Thursday 4 out of 6 cubicles had run out of loo paper plus I had showered 5 days in the same cubicle and the same dirt was in there all week :surprise: (not mine btw :smile2

It transpired that a girl from the office did the "cleaning" during the week! Cursory at best I'm afraid!

They could also put a few bins around the place which might encourage the smokers NOT to just chuck but ends into the grass on the side of their pitch (we saw loads of people ding this...really...why would you do this?)

Shame really: nice toilet bock (apart from cleanliness) and a good position for the site

Graham:serious:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Well they will lose their 'loo of the year' award if they don't get it sorted. It was the only good thing about the site when we went there over a new year. Personally I wouldn't go there again. The units/shops need serious updating and there were 3 travellers vans parked together although they kept their pitches tidy. The walk down to Frodsham is not pleasant either as you have to walk on a rather busy road (no footpath).


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It was a bit of a building site tbh. The owner told us that they were demolishing two buildings on the right hand side of the site (as you face it...behind the sweetshop) to build a clubhouse/bar. They also had an excavator in already doing some work behind the existing units. Nice of them to start before 8.00am every morning too :frown2:

We didn't try the walk to Frodsham as it was too far for Mrs GMJ so we taxi's it: c £5.00 for the record (one way).

The toilet block itself was very nice but the cleanliness was not.

We would stay there for one night again only if travelling through to somewhere. We wouldn't make a destination of it tbh.

Shame really

Graham :serious:


----------

